# problems mounting exFAT drive



## papelboyl1 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have successfully installed sysutils/fusefs-exfat.

I tried the following:

Removed my disk from its external case and connected it to a SATA port on the motherboard. It came up as /dev/ada5 and when I ran `# mount.exfat-fuse /dev/ada5 /mnt/backup` I got an error "exfat file system is not found". 
Put back the disk to its case and connected it to my FreeBSD box via USB. It showed up as /dev/umass0. I tried mounting it again and I got the error that says it's unmountable in read/write or read-only mode.

I connected the drive to my Windows7 gaming desktop and verified it is using exFAT.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix it? Searching the net wasn't really helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 3, 2012)

Unless the disk is formatted without any kind of partitioning (rare), then you're doing it wrong.  

You don't mount the *disk* (/dev/ada5), you mount the *partition* on it.

Check the output of the following command to see what partitions are on the disk:
`# ls /dev/ada5*`

You'll probably see something like /dev/ada5s1.  Mount that.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Mar 3, 2012)

I will definitely try your suggestion. thank you.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried mounting the disk (took it out of the case) via `mount.exfat-fuse /dev/ada5s1 /mnt/backup` and got this message 
	
	



```
failed to open fuse device
```

I'm trying not as a USB storage.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried mounting the USB drive (/dev/da0s1 was the device this time) and same message as above.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you enabled fusefs and loaded the fuse kernel module? If not set 
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf, 
	
	



```
fuse_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf and reboot.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Mar 3, 2012)

T-Daemon said:
			
		

> Have you enabled fusefs and loaded the fuse kernel module? If not set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know I had to put those entries. 

Thank you all.


----------



## filipp (Sep 2, 2014)

A word of warning - my machine (9.3-RELEASE) just kernel panicked while trying to unmount a drive mounted with mount.exfat-fusefs and fusefs-kmod. Not a good thing on a production file server. Just posting this here since this thread was one of the top Google results when researching this.


----------

